# BMW 520D Space Grey VS Opti-Coat



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hello guys , I'm back !

This BMW was done three weeks ago and I finally got around to posting it just now . As you will see from the following photos it wasn't in what I call a good state.
The paint was dull prior to the paint correction it wasn't as glossy as a new car with water marks and some minor paint defects which for a brand new car is not a good thing the owner contacted me after seeing all the jobs that I did with the Opti-Coat .

So we made a time and the job was booked in for a three day job .

We all know how these dealers prep there cars ( or not !):wall:
Even brand new cars have surface contaminants



















Being the colour it is it's very hard to capture those paint defects !

The usual prep work this time using Iron X extensively !






















































I will let the photos do the talking !


















And finally the reflection shots 









Products used 






























































































































Some outside shots !


































































































































































Thanks for taking the time to read my write up I hope you have enjoyed it !

Best Regards

Mario 

Coming up next 
Lexus RX 450H ( Opti-Coat)









*


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Superb Work Mario :thumb:

the new polishes from Wizard are working very nice


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Great job Mario :thumb:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work Mario! The finished results look superb!:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Great finish guys liking the new 5 series


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Racer said:


> Superb Work Mario :thumb:
> 
> the new polishes from Wizard are working very nice


*Hi Rui, thanks for your kind works very much appreciated buddy :thumb:
The New Wizards Polishes are working fantastically well I will keep you updated on them 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Swell.gr said:


> Great job Mario :thumb:


*Thanks Mike , very much appreciated :thumb:*

*Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

scooby73 said:


> Nice work Mario! The finished results look superb!:thumb:


*
Thanks John, I am glad you like it :thumb:

I always appreciate your comments 

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Great finish guys liking the new 5 series


*Thanks Derek, I like the new 5 Series as well :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Thank you guys for your kind words and comments always very much appreciated :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks great under the opti-coat Mario!


----------



## Dan_S (Nov 10, 2011)

Great finished result mate


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking job mate.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

lookin good ,nice work mario


----------



## southwest10 (Oct 27, 2010)

Nice and shiny in the down under sun again


----------



## tansel (Sep 26, 2010)

wow thats some flake-pop on that BMW :argie:

but i still cant accept the orangepeel on a luxuryclass car such as this one. 
why dont the factories pay attention to this matter?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Looks great under the opti-coat Mario!


*
Thanks Matt, I does look good thanks to all the prep work and then Opti-Coat !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Dan_S said:


> Great finished result mate


*Thanks Dan :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking job mate.


*Thanks Dan , much appreciated buddy :thumb:

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Black Magic Detail said:


> lookin good ,nice work mario


*Thanks Stevie , I'm glad you like it !

Mario*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

southwest10 said:


> Nice and shiny in the down under sun again


*Yes , nice and shiny, and our sun is very strong here in Australia and that day it was very hot !

Good thing the job was finished !

Mario
*


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

a_tansel said:


> wow thats some flake-pop on that BMW :argie:
> 
> but i still cant accept the orangepeel on a luxuryclass car such as this one.
> why dont the factories pay attention to this matter?


*Yes, the flake pop on this BMW is amazing and the photos just don't show enough of it .

We all know how BMW's are finished at there factories especially the really cheap one's :wall:

Mario*


----------



## Deep blue (Sep 21, 2009)

Once again great job:thumb: How long it took to sort this one out btw?

I agree too with you guys that how awfull that orange peel is. Perhaps "normal" people just won't even notice it:lol:

This Mario's picture shows it better than well imo:doublesho


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Deep blue said:


> Once again great job:thumb: How long it took to sort this one out btw?
> 
> I agree too with you guys that how awfull that orange peel is. Perhaps "normal" people just won't even notice it:lol:
> 
> This Mario's picture shows it better than well imo:doublesho


*Thanks mate, it took three days to do the job all up including the Opti-Coat application which was the second day !

Yes, unfortunately BMW just can't get there paint right no matter what car it is 

Normal people won't notice it as they won't notice scratches and swirl marks :lol::lol:

Mario*


----------



## MR.Q (Apr 19, 2010)

GREAT job bro - thats AWESOME work - especially on a hard colour :thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

MR.Q said:


> GREAT job bro - thats AWESOME work - especially on a hard colour :thumb:


*Thanks mate, it was a hard colour especially for showing paint defects regardless what light you have even my LED FLOOD LIGHTS were struggling to show up paint defects !

Got there in the end !

Mario*


----------

